# MP London Ont



## Artelle (11 Feb 2011)

Hello all,

I have been told that MP is closed this year by the personal at the recruiting center in London Ont. I was wondering what is going on with this, as I have just seen on the job posting at Army.ca that MP's are in demand. I have just passed the CFAT about a week, week and a half ago. I'm now just waiting on the phone call for the rest of the recruitment process. I will be calling London recruitment tomorrow but thought to ask here as well. 

Second thing, now I'm sure this has been answered before, but to look through all the post to try and find a solid answer would be very time consuming. So the question, is it true that soldiers with families or that are married have more choice then a single soldier. I mean for being moved from one location to another, as in over seas and/or around Canada? I have asked this question and got different answers from different people. 

I'm so ready for the next step and looking forward to starting my career in the military. If all works out I have been told I could be looking at leaving for basic training starting in April. 

Thanks ahead of time and sorry if these questions have been asked like a hundred times, but after I learn the ropes I will make sure to get on here and answer these and other questions. (give back lol) 

Artelle


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2011)

Artelle said:
			
		

> I have been told that MP is closed this year by the personal at the recruiting center in London Ont. I was wondering what is going on with this, as I have just seen on the job posting at Army.ca that MP's are in demand.



Just because a job is "in demand", doesn't mean they are recruiting.  The delay could be due to lack of instructors for training and/or too many people in the training system at present.



			
				Artelle said:
			
		

> Second thing, now I'm sure this has been answered before, but to look through all the post to try and find a solid answer would be very time consuming.



If you don't want to take the time to look up an answer to _your_ question(s), why should anyone else?   :



			
				Artelle said:
			
		

> So the question, is it true that soldiers with families or that are married have more choice then a single soldier. I mean for being moved from one location to another, as in over seas and/or around Canada?



Absolutely not.  Of course, may be people who use their spouse, children, etc as an "excuse" for not going places, but I certainly hope that's not your intention.


----------



## Artelle (12 Feb 2011)

Ok for one, it is rude to think that because one does not have time to look up information they may not want to. I'm very busy right now, it is not like I'm sitting around and doing nothing, I have a job at this time and I'm also planning not only my own wedding but also helping with one other that is coming up. This question was more for those that may know more and could just answer the question, but thanks. 

Also I'm 31 yrs old and would like a more professional response to questions a have, this is a career for me, not some job I just think I want to do. I have given this like years of thought. I have been wanting this since 1999. I'm going to be sitting down with my file officer but thought this is a way to get more feed back by those that may be or have been a MP. I know we get a lot of people on here that have questions that may seem pointless or not thought out, but I'm not one of them. 

Now the question about moving around, I was more wanting to get more feed back, and no I would go where ever needed and when ever needed, but again thanks. 

So once again I thank anyone else that may have something more to add. 

Artelle

Oh almost forgot, the posting for the MP career is just that, it is a posting in the available careers, so one would assume that is it looking to be filled.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2011)

Artelle said:
			
		

> Ok for one, it is rude to think that because one does not have time to look up information they may not want to. I'm very busy right now, it is not like I'm sitting around and doing nothing



Oh, so those from whom you wish to get answers from must be sitting around doing nothing (at least compared to _your_ busy schedule).   :



			
				Artelle said:
			
		

> Also I'm 31 yrs old and would like a more professional response to questions a have, this is a career for me, not some job I just think I want to do.



Well, I've been in this career for more than 22 years now, albeit, not as an MP.  Unless you count my initials.   



			
				Artelle said:
			
		

> Now the question about moving around, I was more wanting to get more feed back



More feed back than what?  You specifically asked if preference was given to married people or those with families and I said absolutely not.  Not sure what else you are looking for.



			
				Artelle said:
			
		

> Oh almost forgot, the posting for the MP career is just that, it is a posting in the available careers, so one would assume that is it looking to be filled.



Ummm, okay?   ???


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Feb 2011)

The needs of the service will dictate where and when you go.

The concerns of the member are often considered, but you may end up going regardless.

This is where IR comes into play.

If I was posted away, I'd be going IR.

NS


----------



## GAP (12 Feb 2011)

Wow...aren't we the important person!!   :

Moe...since you are just sitting around I think you should be more helpful, he's a busy guy, donchuknow!!  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Feb 2011)

Enough of that.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Artelle (13 Feb 2011)

Wow grow up, I never ment those that "have" answers have more time but that they may know more right from the get go and that would mean no time being spent looking for the answer or at least little time. If I really needed to I have other ways to find out these things. 

About the moving around, I was looking for just a answer not a end remark about me thinking about doing it. 

Also I never thought I was trying to make myself sound so important but that I was making a point that some people that come on here are not looking to be harassed but take it how you like. To tell you the truth I'm starting to wonder how some people get by the interviewing stage and wonder if the army just allows anyone in. 

Try reading what is being asked and said, I apologized if the question was asked before and anyone with common sense would know that i never ment any disrespect, but that I was just pointing out that I'm busy.

But no worries I got help from someone else that is a little more level headed. 

So last thing, sorry about all this, this was the last way I wanted to start my visit to this site.


----------



## Scott (13 Feb 2011)

When a mod says "stop" you are to STOP.

Last warning.

Staff


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Feb 2011)

Artelle said:
			
		

> Wow grow up, I never ment those that "have" answers have more time but that they may know more right from the get go and that would mean no time being spent looking for the answer or at least little time. If I really needed to I have other ways to find out these things.
> 
> About the moving around, I was looking for just a answer not a end remark about me thinking about doing it.
> 
> ...



Artelle, There are many very experienced members of the CF here who are very proud of their service, their trades/occupations, and their careers. They have chosen to make personal sacrifices to meet service demands and have come to expect them as a matter of course that sometimes cannot be avoided.  They have also seen people around them use every possible excuse and dodge to use the system to their own advantages, often to the further detriment and demand upon the loyal majority to fill the gaps they create by choice and less than stellar integrity in manipulating the system. Because of that, it is easy to make a very small logical progression between someone asking a question that implies they might be seeking the lesser course of action, knowing they, or others like them, will have to step up when someone new looks for a softer set of career options.

The CF depends greatly on those NCOs and officers who have gone to undesirable postings, either because of general trade preferences or mismatches with stage if life (for example, kids enjoying high school in a major city really can be devastated by a posting to a rural base), or because some schemer has "stolen" a deserved "better" posting.  There are many valid reasons to have one's posting options restricted; these include such things as special medical needs for spouse or child, providing critical care for aging parents, and other exceptional cases _that will also limit career progression while they happen_. Spousal employment is not one of those options, though limited options for living apart exist. If there are other factors which you feel may be important, they should have been presented.

Do not denigrate the members here because they didn't provide you with a warm fuzzy answer. They spend their time here voluntarily and provide information based on their service experience when they feel they can provide an valid response (which you received). Many times, subjects don't show up on searches here because they are not a common occurrence, or a common subject of debate.

I have read what you said.  The one thing you didn't say because you chose to take umbrage at the response you received when it didn't fit your desires, was "thank you."

Welcome to the site, you should be now understand how poorly presented questions may be received.


----------

